# Sticky  Prescription drug cost assistance



## M&M

CyndieW brought up a good idea - some of us need help to cover the costs of our prescriptions! Many people with chronic health problems can't get private insurance, and have to pay full price for their meds. Some of us have Medicare coverage, but find that we fall into the "gap" when it comes to paying for prescriptions. And, still others do have insurance through their job, or their spouse's job, but find that it just doesn't cover all the meds they need to take. Here we will discuss ways to lower the costs of your prescriptions, and provide you with information and links that will help you pay for your prescriptions, so you can keep taking the medicine you need.There are a few steps you can take to help afford your medicines.Step 1:Talk to your doctor about generic drugs. Your doctor may not realize how hard it is for you to buy your prescriptions, so talk to your doctor. Ask if there is a generic alternative to the medicines you are currently taking, and ask your doctor if s/he has any samples s/he can give you. Be honest with your doctor, it is your doctor's goal that you feel better, and s/he will be happy to help you get the medicines you need. Step 2: Call various pharmacies in your area, and ask how much each of your prescriptions costs at that particular pharmacy. Surprisingly, the prices can vary a LOT from pharmacy to pharmacy. You can get your prescriptions filled at several different pharmacies, if you need to save money. It may not be as convenient, but it might be worth it if it saves you money!Step 3: Contact the drug company directly, and ask for help! Most pharmaceutical companies DO care about consumers (contrary to popular belief)! And almost all of the major pharmaceutical companies do have assistance programs for patients taking their medicines. Some will give consumers free drugs, and some will give large discounts.Step 4: Look for other assistance programs. You can check some of the websites that follow to find assistance programs that are available to just about everyone, even if you already have some drug coverage! Don't forget to check for State Aid in your area, and to check if you qualify for Federal Aid for your meds too. Lastly, search for assistance for your specific disease or condition. There are programs that are geared towards groups of patients with a specific disease. *A few links...*This is a website with a list of name brand drugs, and their manufacturers. It includes the toll-free number, mailing address, and website for each of the major drug companies. Some companies prefer to talk directly to your doctor. This is an extensive, inclusive list that is invaluable!http://www.nami.org/Template.cfm?section=a...ContentID=19169This is a website and program sponsored by the pharmaceutical company AstraZeneca. You have to create an account to use the site, but the accounts are free:http://www.rxassist.org/This is a website sponsored by Pfizer. It is designed to help you find the right assistance program to fit your needs. You can search this website by program, or by medicine. There is even a "Program Finder" questionnaire that you can fill out, to find which program is most tailored to your needs. You do not need to create an account to use the site:http://www.pfizerhelpfulanswers.com/pages/...id!|%25erid!This is the Merck website, to help patients who take drugs manufactured by the Merck Company. You may be eligible for discounts regardless of your age and income!http://www.merck.com/merckhelps/This website is designed to help users find assistance programs. It is very thorough. You can search by drug brand name, generic name or drug company. This site can also help you find if you might qualify for any state or federal aid.http://www.needymeds.com/ This is a website you can search your medicine on. You can find if there is a generic for the drug you're taking, and you can find which company manufactures the name brand drug you are taking:http://www.rxlist.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=79140The following are all websites geared toward helping people get free or discounted drugsPlease investigate thoroughly each of these programs before deciding whether you will use one or not. We can't guarantee or vouch for any of these programs, so please read the fine print closely!) http://www.scbn.org/?gclid=CJSqo_bK64wCFQwzZAodxnfH7ghttp://www.freemedicinefoundation.com/http://www.themedicineprogram.com/http://www.yourrxcard.com/http://www.myrxadvocate.com/?gclid=CIH3tsz...CFQwzZAodxnfH7ghttp://www.freedrugcard.us/index.phphttp://pscard.com/http://www.esunhealth.net/


----------

